# Hair help - half Indian half European skin tone



## onezumi (May 28, 2008)

I'm being cranky about my hair color again. I currently have dark brown with blonde underneath. Pic of my current hair is here. (LOL I went to the Indiana Jones premiere, excuse the hat.) 

I was considering either a lighter brown or blonde. I'd love to try blonde but I am afraid that my skin tone will not suit it. 

Here are more pictures of what I look like for skin tone reference... (I'm the female in the pictures, obviously) :

Pic 1 
Pic 2
Pic 3


So do you think I can pull off blonde? If yes, what kind? 

If no, I was thinking of either getting:

Hair #1. 
Hair #2.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## onezumi (May 29, 2008)

OK, I'll reply to myself. XD I think I'm going to get Hair #1. I talked with my stylist today and she said my hair would break off if I go too light. 

Yay! I answered my own post. 

I am weird.


----------



## liar_lips (May 29, 2008)

Hey onezumi, what color is hair #1


----------



## onezumi (May 29, 2008)

The first link..this one: 

http://mybollywood.files.wordpress.c...pasha-basu.jpg






I am terrible. I change my hair every 6 weeks!!!


----------



## Lizzie (May 29, 2008)

I like hair color one because it's warmer.

But I guess you already decided on that. lol


----------



## purrtykitty (May 29, 2008)

I will be the first to tell you that not everyone can go blonde, despite what they think.  I know...I was blonde for like 2 years and when I look at pics now...it was baaaaad!  I don't think blonde would suit you.  I think it would wash you out too much.  I like Hair #1, too.  It's a gorgeous color with those sunkissed caramel-y highlights which are perfect for the summer.


----------



## kimmae17 (May 30, 2008)

yeah do the first one its gorgeous!!!! i agree that not everyone can pull off blonde.  i am a medium/dark blonde, and even when i died it light blonde i thought it looked weird!


----------



## liar_lips (May 30, 2008)

Go for the first one. Is that Bipasha Basu?


----------



## onezumi (May 30, 2008)

Yep, that is Bipasha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I find it is hard to get good hair inspiration from hair books... They feature Hispanic ladies but often with pink undertones as opposed to my yellow. I recently decided to google Bollywood... Bipasha has the most interesting hair, I think. 

I'm due to get this done in 3 or 4 weeks... I'll post pix! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for all your help. I was suffering from a " grass is always greener" thing.


----------



## macmistress (May 30, 2008)

katrina kaif does too!


----------



## onezumi (May 31, 2008)

Oh, I am new to Bollywood. I will google her!


----------



## xtiffineyx (Jun 2, 2008)

Off topic but I had to comment on your picture of you and Tuomas! I just went my 2nd Nightwish concert on Friday and I got to meet him! He was outside of his tour bus all alone and when I seen him I got the biggest goofiest grin on my face and he walked over and said Hi. I had lost my voice so I squeeked out "can I take a picture?" haha! He's the nicest guy ever! And he smelled good too! Awesome that you like Nightwish! =]]







Oh!! And I like hair number one!!!!! =]


----------



## onezumi (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh COOL you like them too, xtiffeneyx! OMGGGgg! Yeah when I met them they were so nice, it was Anette's first time touring.  I did not get a chance to see them with Tarja, unfortunately. 

I gave the whole band this artwork of them as an animated series...they LOVED it. Not every band is so gracious, y'know? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, Anette has worn my t shirt design in an interview! I was totally blown away! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That is probably why they got so popular...they respect the fans a lot. My friend made them a little doll of Eva and Anette takes it on stage with her! 

But back to the hair topic LOL. I'm going to go in 3 weeks to get mine done! I promise I'll post pix. I just have..like..the ever changing hair. I used to have red hair and it looked nice but the dye came off on everything. I now can wear white shirts.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jun 2, 2008)

I for one think you should go BLACK. You would look even more exotic and because you're half indian it would suit you a lot. You are one of the most beautiful women I've seen on this site! Wowww


----------



## onezumi (Jun 4, 2008)

Aw, thank you, Indian Barbie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It means a lot as I grew up in a neighborhood where there was only black and white- nothing in between. So, sometimes a few of the other kids would give me a hard time for being different. I live in America and Bollywood is not known much here. It is better today now that I am older, of course. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Black? You mean like a natural black or blue- black? 

I might just do both styles as I change my hair so much anyway!


----------



## jasgirl85 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hello I can pretty much relate to this question I am also half indian and European and grew up with just white people. When I was younger I thought my hair would actually turn blonde on its own lol. But I once tried dying it light brown with blonde highlights and got some mix reviews from people some liked it better dark and others liked it light so its pretty much upto you. I get darker in the summer and lighter haircolor feels better since it doesn't attract heat. But your roots will show a lot faster  especially if you go all blonde which is what I disliked the most. But now I have a medium brown base with caramel/honey highlights which I love. DONT GO BLACK it ends up being too much work to remove if you want to go lighter later on, you will end up with orange results and damage your hair to remove it so if you go dark pick a dark brown.


----------



## onezumi (Jun 5, 2008)

jasgirl85: Wow that's cool to hear...so I am not the only one. I thought my hair would change that way too ! Haha! I was so funny as a kid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think so far this was my favorite hair from the past:

My hair from last winter

It is lighter brown with caramel highlights under the crown. It is winter when that pic was taken so I am lighter. 






 I am addicted to changing my hair!!!!!

ALSO!!! This means that you can I can probably swap makeup tips!!!!


----------



## jasgirl85 (Jun 5, 2008)

I love dying my hair so much that I stopped going to the salon and started doing it myself. I love the fact that I was born with dark brown hair, my sister was born with the black indian hair but she is just afraid to touch it with dye. 

Makeup tips I need to ask you, how do you transition from winter to summer foundations? I hate the fact that I have to waste make up. My sister has the yellow/golden skin tone, while I have the brown skin tone so we always end up througing out stuff. Do you have the same problem?


----------



## hr44 (Jun 5, 2008)

You live in NJ... I lived there when I was younger, also in a town of white and few black... NOTHING in between. I know what you're feeling because I remember. 
Moved to California (originally born but didn't live there long) = culture shock.

Off topic sorry- 

don't do blond.... I did it... big mistake.. I THOUGHT it was sweet but when I looked at the pics... oh no... it wasn't horrendous but it just hid all the features of my face. 

I agree with the other girls, your features deserve a dark hairstyle. Love hair #1. 

I've done black, blue-black (which just looks like a super black and tint of blue in the sunlight), purple-black (same effect as blue-black). Or you could also try dark black or brown with deep burgundy/red (something like that) lights when you get bored again. 

Maybe do Hair #1 for now... and then black something for fall/winter?


----------



## onezumi (Jun 6, 2008)

Jasgirl85: You know, I don't really switch foundations. I stay inside a lot so I don't tan as much as I used to. Also, I use Mac Mineralize Satinfinish which is very sheer, so I think it holds up because it kind of works with my existing skin tone rather that covering it. Its flexible that way. 

I'll be out more this year so I might tan more. In that case, I have this idea:

How about buying a foundation slightly darker than you need and mixing it with your lighter foundation? I'd go and ask a MUA to help test this out at the counter to make sure iyou can get the right shade. This way you still use the one you already bought. Store the darker one in the fridge during the winter. If you have a closed top bottle like a pump, bacteria can't get in. I think they last 24 months without refrigeration, so you can probably get 2 summers out of it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am the MacGuyver of makeup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hr44: I see what you mean... Just my blonde accent streaks have turned ORANGE. Definitely blonde hates my hair! 

Oo! California! I always wanted to visit there. It seems like a nice place to live. I like NJ but the housing prices and such are ridiculous. Its bad everywhere, but we have some craziness.


----------



## apsara (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi,

I'm new here, and I had to comment on this -

I was born (in the US) in 1965, and grew up in Massachusetts.  I was the only indian girl in my grade until junior high, and as a result, developed some serious negative self image issues.

There was one other dark skinned girl in my grade.


----------



## onezumi (Aug 4, 2008)

OMG I forgot to post my result! Here is what my hair looked like when I got it done:

Yay new hair!

Argh, sorry for the url but I can't figure out how to get the images to post. T_T

Also @ apsara: I totally know how you feel. I was the same way!


----------



## RebeccaKat (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm half Indian as well and nc 35. You need to pick nuetral hair colors (not warm not cool )


----------

